# The Lord of the Puns



## Azrubêl (May 5, 2017)

Manwë really need a place to forge some puns around here. I don't know about you, but I think we need to get some Nú-men-or women on this forum, and I bet a pun-hoard will drive them here like Londoners through Smaug. Let's sea the West you've got!


----------



## Ingolmin (May 12, 2017)

Right, Numenorean women were great but they are not talked about much. I can give some examples of famous women: Silmarien, ruling queens(Tar Ancalime, Tar Teplerion, Tar Miriel), Erendis, Inzilbeth etc.


----------



## Azrubêl (May 13, 2017)

You shall not pass-- without puns


----------

